

Ask HN: Saving time in sysadmin - sharjeel

Lately I've found myself too much involved in sysadmin, editing configuration files, monitoring certain things and writing scripts by hand.<p>My stack is Ubuntu 8.04, MySQL, Apache and Django.<p>I have used webmin. I was wondering if there are any other good tools out there which can save my time. I have used webmin which I've found really helpful but any other stuff? What do you use for sys admin related stuff?
======
Harkins
Check out puppet: <http://reductivelabs.com/projects/puppet/>

I sort of want to build a startup around making a distro that maintains
itself.

------
davidw
Try and automate the repetitive bits. Python is a great language for that kind
of thing.

------
agentbleu
I use virtualmin instead

